# Stream anschauen mit proxy



## CodeProject (23. Apr 2019)

Guten Tag, ich möchte gerne einen Stream mit einem Java Programm anschauen (Stream von mir auf einem bekannten Streaming-Portal). Dazu soll auch ein Proxy genutzt werden. Nun habe ich bereits mit java.net eine Verbindung aufgebaut doch jedoch scheitert mein Vorhaben schon da denn der View counter geht nicht nach oben (liegt nicht an den Proxy) sodass ich vermutlich etwas falsch beim Verbinden gemacht habe

Kann mir jemand helfen? Erstmal brauche ich nur eine Verbindung ... alles andere (Grafik usw.) mach ich danach


----------

